# Scioto Report - August 1st - we need rain



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, My nephew and family came into town this weekend and we were planning on going catfishing somewhere because he loves to catfish. Then he saw my canoe and asked if we could go out in it. So, I told him sure. So, we headed out at 5:30 A.M. to a new stretch of river I've never fished and boy was it a day I'll never forget. This section of the river was further south of were I usually fish. The water levels were really low and the water was muddy as usual. We threw spinnerbaits at them and crankbaits and buzzbaits. Fishing was TUFF!! We went for a 3 mile float and I spent most of the time gettng out the canoe and dragging us through the extremely shallow areas. My flip flop broke halfway throught the trip and went floating down stream. We were able to recover it though. It was crazy, smallmouth were jumping out of the river at times right into the boat. We had one actually land in the boat 10" fish. One jumped out and hit me in my hands. My nephew said, are those asian carp? ha ha, it was really weird. Sometimes just the stroke of a paddle sent them flying into the air. It scared the **** out of us, because you would be sittin there and then one would fly out of the water. Anyways, I naild all 2 of my smallies on shallow crank. One was a very nice and fat 15". Then we came to a spot that looked pikey and I told my nephew to start casting in a paticular area and we both started casting. It was about my 3rd cast into ths area when I had something hit my crankbait. I set the hook as usual and then my line shot 10 feet to the right in a matter of seconds. I intially thought that I must have snagged a big old carp, then them my line shot out and the fight was one. Took me several minutes to get this guy in, and it was awesome!! He had scars all over his body for some reason. This markings were faint and we was really faded looking. He measured at just over 30 inches and was released right after snapping the photos. Swam away fast and released form someone else to catch!! 
The rivers are very low and I don't think I'll go for another float unti we get some rain. Fishing was really slow. I saw lots of fish chasing, but didn't want nothing to do with the lures I was throwing. Saw some others guys and they hadn't been doing well either.

I put a lot of time in to catch one of these guys and finally nailed another one. Now the thing that sucks is I'm going to have to make another 10,000 casts before I catch another one


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Heck of a Pike for the Scioto! Congrats. As for fish jumping in the boat we once had a 17" smallie jump in a canoe when it was spooked by the paddle. Scared the crap out of us. That happened a long time ago.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome fish! 

I took my buddy's wife for a float once. I told her if a fish jumped in the boat don't freak out. Ten minutes later a nice smallie smacked her right in the knee. Needless to say we flipped and all our gear went everywhere. Her husband was in the canoe behind us and was laughing so hard he couldn't breath. It is a neat experience!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats, that is a very nice specimen for central Ohio! My friend caught a 15"er in Columbus a couple weeks ago. It bit the lip off his floating rapala. They are in there, just not plentiful. 

Where did you put in and take out?























































Just kidding.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice fish man!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Floated the river yesterday with a friend and his dad too. We fished from the dam down to the state park and got a got mix of fish although it was slow as you said. I got my spinning gear out for the first time all year and had a blast. Got fish on a little bass torpedo, a silver rapala that dove to about a foot, and also caught some crays and threw them under a bobber. Most the smallies were 12" and under although my friends dad caught about a 15". I also caught a good pumpkinseed that smacked my rapala. Also got some small saugeyes and a few cats. Overall a fun day but would definitely be better with some more water to make the float easier. Excellent fish by the way!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Real nice pike Dan. Well done. I got out on Alum to chase musky for the first time since you and I went back in June. We casted some and trolled some. Water was still warm(80-81). We didn't boat any, get any bites of follows so it was kind of an uneventful day on the water. Though, it was nice to be out again. It should get better in about 2 weeks or so. We should be able to get you into a musky this fall.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

ha ha ha, I love it! That was good.



JamesT said:


> Congrats, that is a very nice specimen for central Ohio! My friend caught a 15"er in Columbus a couple weeks ago. It bit the lip off his floating rapala. They are in there, just not plentiful.
> 
> Where did you put in and take out?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

cool pike bro!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep I always expect to be getting in and out of the canoe, unless I'm on a pool behind a dam. We recently went north from Emerald Pkwy and it was so bumpy we decided to turn around, not worth beating up the boat on the rocks.

We were on the downtown pool last weekend, it was very warm.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah, my canoe has some nasty battle scars on it. I don't mind getting out every now and then, but I felt like we couldn't even fish. We were getting out so much.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

I know exactly where that is - that place with the black squiggly trees. lol
Man I'd love to catch one of those. Nice fish. I had no idea smallies would jump in the boat. Too cool.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm surprised at how few people we ever see paddling the Scioto, there is some really sweet scenery that you'd never know about if you don't get out of the car and into a boat.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

FOSR said:


> I'm surprised at how few people we ever see paddling the Scioto, there is some really sweet scenery that you'd never know about if you don't get out of the car and into a boat.


Challenging to those on foot!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Some areas are very challenging to wade in that river. I also love the scenery. That is what's so great about having a canoe and fishing. You get to see the scenery and cover a lot of water. I love having a canoe. I can't wait to flaot some of the other local flows. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

With the water being so low, wouldn't it be easier to target catfish?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Why catfish in low water?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

"Targeting" catfish during the dog days:


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

What a couple of shitters.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's the data from the gauge at Prospect, looking back 60 days from August 7. It shows two things: the level rises very quickly after a rain, and also drops quickly until about 3.0, then it lowers at a similar rate regardless of how high the initial rush was. Second, the whole trend is downward.

Strange thing - I sent this to a friend who is studying gamma-ray bursts and he said they see the same thing, calling it "Fast Rise, Exponential Decay" (FRED).


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

That picture is funny as hell, that is some good ****!!
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Used to take trips up to MI and fish for pike floating a conoe down the rivers, that was a good time. Makes me think I need to get back up there! Nice fish, I think Im going to float the Scioto this Saturday.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Luck, it will definitely take more than a couple floats in Ohio to find them


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

streamstalker, where did you find that picture?



streamstalker said:


> "Targeting" catfish during the dog days:


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

FOSR said:


> Here's the data from the gauge at Prospect, looking back 60 days from August 7. It shows two things: the level rises very quickly after a rain, and also drops quickly until about 3.0, then it lowers at a similar rate regardless of how high the initial rush was. Second, the whole trend is downward.
> 
> Strange thing - I sent this to a friend who is studying gamma-ray bursts and he said they see the same thing, calling it "Fast Rise, Exponential Decay" (FRED).


looks kinda like a waveform for an RC circuit


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

danjaquino said:


> streamstalker, where did you find that picture?


Someone posted it on here a while back - they had a whole series of photos they took as they did a float down one of the local rivers, cannot remember which one. It was a fantastic little series...


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

well... blacked out trees or not.. doesn't take a freaking genius to figure out where this pike was caught... expect heavy fishing traffic for the beloved scioto


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

well James T, if they didn't know EXACTLY where to go, after your post they FO SHO know.. THANKS A LOT


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

You might be able to guess the general area I was in, but that is only because you know where I fish. The Scioto is well known for pike, just google pike and scioto and you'll find articles that tell you where to fish. I haven't seen the traffic that you and OhioHunter talk about and I was fishing that area every weekend for 2 month period. And I'd be willing to bet you have no clue where I caught it because I caught it in an area I never have fished before. Quit whinning about traffic, this website is open to the WWW and people are going to see posts. I guess if people are going to whine, I just won't post any more info at all.



bopperattacker said:


> well... blacked out trees or not.. doesn't take a freaking genius to figure out where this pike was caught... expect heavy fishing traffic for the beloved scioto


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

ohhhh, I don't know if I agree with that. The scioto river offers really good fishing in many different areas and a lot of it depends on the fish you are targeting. I am willing to bet there are a lot of guys (located down south) that will disagree with you that the best fishing is up north.

I agree with you that it's pretty simple if you want to target pike, there are websites all over the internet that talk about where to go for them, so it's not a big secret.




JamesT said:


> Joke right? I have no clue where that was taken and I tried to see what he blacked out but best I can tell it is just trees.
> 
> Its pretty simple with the Scioto. Unless you are fishing for flathead, the further north you go (away from the city and people, imagine that)the better. Best fishing is above 42, especially in the spring. Most pike are north of 42 and up to prospect, though they have been caught in griggs, and inevitably down to the ohio river...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some parts of the Scioto river have more musky in it than the whole system has pike. Some areas are awesome for saugeye, and I am not talking about Greenlawn. It is an extrememly diverse fishery that spans many miles. If you want to catch a knarly toothy critter, get out there and do some exploring and find some spots. That's exactly what Dan did.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

bopperattacker said:


> well James T, if they didn't know EXACTLY where to go, after your post they FO SHO know.. THANKS A LOT


Why is this such a issue with guys on central ohio forum here - its only here where you hear this constant complaining. You act like everyone one and their brother is going to fish your spot because of something you post. You can give a lot of people a map with the spots circled and they are so directionally challenged they couldnt find it if you drove them there yourself. For someone to look at a picture of a river bank and know exactly where it is, well by God they deserve to be able to fish it too. Quit your damn whinning.

Whoooo, glad I got that off my chest


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I wasn't going to do this but screw it here goes nothing....

I driver the river from 42 to Prospect about twice a week just doing recon and seeing who is around. Most of the cars I know and recognize because I have been fishing this place for 20 years, and have ran into the people at one time or another. Here are my findings in the last two weeks 9 cars with OGF stickers that I have never seen before. Not to mention countless cars that I have never seen before either. I stopped and talked to 4 or 5 guys just to say hi and see how they were doing. I asked them how they found the spot and they all said googles the scioto river read a couple forums and decided to head north. The amount of trash on the river has nearly doubled in the last two months from line to broken windows liver cans and the usual trash left by fisherman. While it may not be a member of OGF that did this I would bet a million dollars it was someone who saw the spots on this website. 

I have ran into many douchebags that have never fished the river yet here they came right in the middle of my wade and fish twenty yards from you. The number of fisherman has increased and with it the trash. I know that I do not own this river but I do like to respect and take care of it unlike some of the jackasses that fish there. I will personally and whole heartedly blame the OGF for this.

You have a responsibilty to protect what you love. This specific post has made me come to the realiztion that this site does more damage than good. If you guys want to go ruin some hole at Scioto Park, Griggs, O'shay, or Alum. You all can go right ahead. The only good that this site has ever done is give a novice advice. As to it's effect on a river look at the people willing to help clean up the river in CritterGitters thread. A whole wapping 3 people. Thank you all and the first douche I see on this river that screws up my float or wade is in for a world of hurt. Once again thank your for advertising the best stretch of river that in 3 years no one will be able to fish!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> If you want to catch a knarly toothy critter, get out there and do some exploring and find some spots. That's exactly what Dan did.


Actually FALSE.. What DAN did is promise to trade a trip to the SCIOTO for exchange in him taking me up to the Tangy about two years back.. We went out said day, went fishing, I destroyed him in fish about 8 to his 1 on the scioto. He said he had been to the scioto 1 time previous to this...... Then I sent him a few pm's asking about that TANGY trip... Guess what, NO TANGY TRIP EVER, just ignored my PM's... ANd now the dude only fishes the scioto.. So really I learned my lesson to never trust ANYONE on this website..


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Some parts of the Scioto river have more musky in it than the whole system has pike. Some areas are awesome for saugeye, and I am not talking about Greenlawn. It is an extrememly diverse fishery that spans many miles. If you want to catch a knarly toothy critter, get out there and do some exploring and find some spots. That's exactly what Dan did.


Good luck going to find a spot to park and go explore now. You guys obviously don't have a fn clue....

If you killed a monster buck would you publicly tell 20k people where you killed it?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Good luck going to find a spot to park and go explore now. You guys obviously don't have a fn clue....
> 
> If you killed a monster buck would you publicly tell 20k people where you killed it?


exactly.. NO CLUE... Not even the slightest clue of what's going on. I've been fishing these area's for years. So has OhioHunter.. Try getting a tastey flow on when two-three out of town jabroni's start casting at your legs......

It's getting OUT OF HAND, and I blame the OGF. Plain and simple as that.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ohiohunter,
I remember a guy called Andyman saying the same stuff you are saying about advertising your spots and the resulting pressure and trash.
I also remember you and a guy called fishingtechinician and bopperattacker giving him loads of crap about his stance.

Seems things have come full circle.

My stance is to share techniques, and patterns publically on the website and to share spots and locations more privately by PM, email or in person.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> ohiohunter,
> I remember a guy called Andyman saying the same stuff you are saying about advertising your spots and the resulting pressure and trash.
> I also remember you and a guy called fishingtechinician and bopperattacker giving him loads of crap about his stance.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it dude.. SHOULD HAVE LEARNED.... I can admit, I was once a complete douche bag.. I will never not listen to my elders again..


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bopperattacker said:


> Tell me about it dude. I can admit, I AM a complete douche bag.


LOL!!
Just busting nads buddy. 
And I should probably be nicer; I still owe you a trip. And I don't need you bad mouthing me around town.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!!
> Just busting nads buddy.
> And I should probably be nicer; I still owe you a trip. And I don't need you bad mouthing me around town.


seriously tho.. If I could find Doc Brown, gun that botch to 88, and go back in time, I would seriously never mention what flows i fished... One thing I've learned is idiots are born everyday (myself being the king of Idiots), and this trend will just continue to happen time after time on the OGF... 

The scioto isn't LAKE ERIE, it's a VERY LIMITED resource..


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can admit I have shared some spots. With the full intentions of helping someone who has helped me in the past. Been burnt one to many times. I can't ever remember saying I was north of home road or giving specific locations. Just saying the Scioto. 

I could be wrong bubbagon, seems like you would remember what I said to Andyman but I just can't put my finger on why lol


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

DO I HAVE TO LAY OUT STRAIGHT UP CURSE WORDS IN THIS BIOTCH?? WISHING SOME MODS WOULD CLOSE AND ERASE THIS THREAD ASAP... where's Misfit when you need him...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Point taken and apologies. I have gotten rid of my original post (if others choose to delete their posts so be it). I didn't realize it had gotten so bad. I've fished that area about 6 times this year and once or twice saw one other fisherman. But looking at your post in #28 (that prompted my response). Who the heck can tell where that is? I think you are being a little paranoid. Its not like there is a water tower, bridge, or other well recognized landmark in the background. But yes, I do understand where you are coming from and in the heat of the moment my foot met my mouth.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I can assure you guys you dont have to worry about me fishing your beloved Scioto, I will shoot your ducks and geese though.

In case anyone is wondering where I fish, its the lowhead between delaware dam and main rd. Squiggle that out! PM me for GPS coordinates.

Also, now you guys have me thinking of just how p'd off those two guys in streamstalkers photo must be that he posted that pic and didnt black out the background. Now everyone on OGF knows where thier hot spot is


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will admit I probably got out of hand and a little irrate. It did take me a while to realize the effect that one person could have on a stretch but it is real. As anglers it is our responsibilty to protect our resources and what we cherish. Hopefully this will make some people realize just exactly how important this can be.

Let me remind you there is a difference between Anglers and two guys passed out drunk on a river bank.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

JamesT said:


> Point taken and apologies. I have gotten rid of my original post (if others choose to delete their posts so be it). I didn't realize it had gotten so bad. I've fished that area about 6 times this year and once or twice saw one other fisherman. But looking at your post in #28 (that prompted my response). Who the heck can tell where that is? I think you are being a little paranoid. Its not like there is a water tower, bridge, or other well recognized landmark in the background. But yes, I do understand where you are coming from and in the heat of the moment my foot met my mouth.


Props to you for this post. I'm impressed.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

"Thank you all and the first douche I see on this river that screws up my float or wade is in for a world of hurt"

Do you really mean this dude? Sounds kinda like a threat to me. What are you really gonna do to someone that screws up your fishing on PUBLIC WATERS. Seriously GET A LIFE and stop biaching about this, you have to have other things more serious to worry about. THIS IS SUCH BS. Its quotes like this that make me wonder about some people on this site, but then i just have a beer and laugh it off. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's an exact spot for you:
Anyone who wants to really experience the Scioto, be at these coordinates:
40.111334,-83.122336
At 9am this Saturday (8/14).
I know at least 3 of us from this thread will be there.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

meisterdog said:


> "Thank you all and the first douche I see on this river that screws up my float or wade is in for a world of hurt"
> 
> Do you really mean this dude? Sounds kinda like a threat to me. What are you really gonna do to someone that screws up your fishing on PUBLIC WATERS. Seriously GET A LIFE and stop biaching about this, you have to have other things more serious to worry about. THIS IS SUCH BS. Its quotes like this that make me wonder about some people on this site, but then i just have a beer and laugh it off. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY


Yes I am serious. If I am wading with no one in sight and you decide to walk up and fish the weed bed I am on out of no where I have a serious problem with that. It's a thing called etiquette man. Sorry if you don't have any experience with that or understand the concept.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There's a right way and a wrong way. It's his fishing report. To blast him on his report is not cool. The thread could get closed, but people could still see it. You could always counter with 3, 4 or 5 fishing reports from other waters such as the Olentangy, Big Walnut and such. Also, Bopper, everyone was laughing about drunk, homeless dudes passed out on a random bank and YOU steered the conversation back to the report/details. You could have left it alone, but you chose to start a pissing match, and now you look like an immature selfish "person". 

I do agree with Bubba, and I have said such before. If I am fishing a flow and having sucess with a spinnerbait tight to cover, then you and everyone else could probably go to whatever their favorite flow and repeat that and it would work. I think we had a "prop bait" example of this just recently. Two guys, same bait, likely different flows and the same result. Fish were caught. Easy peasy.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it really that absurd to think that someone at some point is going to discover your spot if its not off the beaten path? If there is a river, fisherman WILL fish it no matter what. If its easy to get to ,then its not a secret.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> Actually FALSE.. What DAN did is promise to trade a trip to the SCIOTO for exchange in him taking me up to the Tangy about two years back.. We went out said day, went fishing, I destroyed him in fish about 8 to his 1 on the scioto. He said he had been to the scioto 1 time previous to this...... Then I sent him a few pm's asking about that TANGY trip... Guess what, NO TANGY TRIP EVER, just ignored my PM's... ANd now the dude only fishes the scioto.. So really I learned my lesson to never trust ANYONE on this website..


I invite people to fish with me. I do not demand they show me their spots. Trade a trip? What is that? Are you a full time professional guide or something? Dang, guess you showed him the entire river as well. This is just another glaring example of how you and some others feel so entitled. Show me your spot, show me your spot. Fishing is not just about spots. You know.........you could even fish the Olentangy River for yourself and find a "spot" or two. Unbelievable!


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm pretty new here, and it seems this thread has gotten way off track, but allow me to join the fray.

I think I came to this site while searching for a better catfish spot than O'Shay that both the kids and I could enjoy. I do not own a boat, canoe, or float, and O'Shay has been my favorite all around spot since high school, but the shore fishing isn't very suitable for my kids. The more open spots are always taken, and my spot isn't very suitable for the kids. It's closed in and the boat wakes (even at night) are constantly splashing the kids because our backs are against the high water mark. I think I may have been also searching for fishing reports for Lake Hope for a camping trip. I was just wondering if all of my years of having little luck there if the lake actually held fish. I actually learned a lot about why just from this site. 

Anyway, I instantly got addicted to this site. I have always enjoyed fishing. Since returning from Iraq in the spring, I have been out of a job and playing Mr. Mom while waiting for OSU to start back up in the fall. The wife was already getting on me to find something to do with myself, and after a few days browsing here, I decided to get back heavy into the fishing. 

The point of giving out spots has actually been on my mind for a few days since I was wondering about one of my old places, but was scared to give out where when asking about it. Turns out they built a city park there in the years I've been gone, so I no longer care. I came to the conclusion that if it is readily accessible to the public, then it isn't any big secret so who gives a crap. If paths are worn into the dirt, parking spots established, and the grass regularly mowed, then seriously, who cares? Now, having grown up on the west side, I have spots on or near Big and Little Darby that require a bit of venturing to get to. Places like that I won't give away. If my brother ever takes me to Battelle, I'll be happy to share my experience and every little detail about it because anyone not allowed there will be taken away in black sedans 

The shamwow guy just said "youre gonna love my nuts" on a slap chop commercial, and I completely lost where I was going with this.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

BingeAndPurge said:


> The shamwow guy just said "youre gonna love my nuts" on a slap chop commercial, and I completely lost where I was going with this.



I've actually passed this truck in L.A.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

You know, I understand people being protective of their spots and not wanting them overfished. I'm only fishing the 'nut currently, but it is no where as big as the scioto and I'd hate to see some of the nice spots I hit overfished and ruined. I think I'll be a little more cognizant of what I post but if someone wants to know a specific spot, I'll keep it to PMs, Email or in person.

Another thing I'm doing is when I go out for my wades, I bring an empty plastic grocery bag with me and try to pick up some of the garbage I come accross. It's sad that people pollute so much, but I feel if I do my part in picking up a little each time I'm out and others do the same, I/We can keep our creeks clean and enjoyable. Maybe I'm pissing in the wind but I feel that if you don't do anything to combat the problem (pollution) you really have no right to bitch about it. Just my 2 cents.

-Thomas


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

So many people whine about this subject. Can't we all just get along haha?! Bottom line, if you don't want someone to know where you have been fishing, DO NOT POST A PICTURE. It is that simple. Reports are great explaining the lure you used, depth of the water, weather conditions, etc. No one will ever complain about those good informational reports. But once you post a picture, look out, you are due for someone saying "hey that's my spot, thanks alot!". I say get over it. I will continue to post my pictures and if anyone wants to know exactly where I caught the fish because they cannot tell in the picture, I would be happy to tell you. Can't have all the good rivers spots to yourselves guys! Good luck to you all out there and I look forward to see you out on the river hopefully. I can see this thread getting locked any minute now.....


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

You know the thread is heading in the right direction now and alot of people have realized some things. It has served a very valid purpose for those of you who can get past thinking it is nothing but someone whining. I think alot of people sat back and said wow. I am glad we had the discussion!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

BopperAttacker PM'd me 2 years ago and asked me if I wanted to fish the scioto. He asked me where to meet him and I took him to the spot that I wanted to fish. He never said anything to me about trading a trip to the Olentagny until later in the trip when he asked me if I would be intereste I showed him where I caught some decent fish. Then he took me to a spot that he liked. I owe him nothing and didn't care for the guy anyway. Boy am I glad I didn't take him to the TANGY, especially after the way he is acting now. Pretty childish. After we were done fishing, he asked me to take him to the Tangy sometime. Grow up dude, you had a better day then me that day, so what. BTW, didn't you lose two spinnerbaits that day because the only knot you knew how to tie was two overhand knots?? You are completely wrong that I only fish the scioto guy. I never made a promise, you are a complete liar. 

BobberAttacker is the guy that said the Olentangy was on fire and he caught 2 rock bass and a 12" smallie. 



bopperattacker said:


> Actually FALSE.. What DAN did is promise to trade a trip to the SCIOTO for exchange in him taking me up to the Tangy about two years back.. We went out said day, went fishing, I destroyed him in fish about 8 to his 1 on the scioto. He said he had been to the scioto 1 time previous to this...... Then I sent him a few pm's asking about that TANGY trip... Guess what, NO TANGY TRIP EVER, just ignored my PM's... ANd now the dude only fishes the scioto.. So really I learned my lesson to never trust ANYONE on this website..


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you!!



dre said:


> so many people whine about this subject. Can't we all just get along haha?! Bottom line, if you don't want someone to know where you have been fishing, do not post a picture. It is that simple. Reports are great explaining the lure you used, depth of the water, weather conditions, etc. No one will ever complain about those good informational reports. But once you post a picture, look out, you are due for someone saying "hey that's my spot, thanks alot!". I say get over it. I will continue to post my pictures and if anyone wants to know exactly where i caught the fish because they cannot tell in the picture, i would be happy to tell you. Can't have all the good rivers spots to yourselves guys! Good luck to you all out there and i look forward to see you out on the river hopefully. I can see this thread getting locked any minute now.....


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you, thank you



crittergitter said:


> i invite people to fish with me. I do not demand they show me their spots. Trade a trip? What is that? Are you a full time professional guide or something? Dang, guess you showed him the entire river as well. This is just another glaring example of how you and some others feel so entitled. Show me your spot, show me your spot. Fishing is not just about spots. You know.........you could even fish the olentangy river for yourself and find a "spot" or two. Unbelievable!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you very much!!



crittergitter said:


> there's a right way and a wrong way. It's his fishing report. To blast him on his report is not cool. The thread could get closed, but people could still see it. You could always counter with 3, 4 or 5 fishing reports from other waters such as the olentangy, big walnut and such. Also, bopper, everyone was laughing about drunk, homeless dudes passed out on a random bank and you steered the conversation back to the report/details. You could have left it alone, but you chose to start a pissing match, and now you look like an immature selfish "person".
> 
> I do agree with bubba, and i have said such before. If i am fishing a flow and having sucess with a spinnerbait tight to cover, then you and everyone else could probably go to whatever their favorite flow and repeat that and it would work. I think we had a "prop bait" example of this just recently. Two guys, same bait, likely different flows and the same result. Fish were caught. Easy peasy.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

danjaquino said:


> BobberAttacker is the guy that said the Olentangy was on fire and he caught 2 rock bass and a 12" smallie.


Do you mean this post where he is fishing just north of Mt. Aire?

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=152540&highlight=olentangy+is+on+fire

:T


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> I would seriously never mention what flows i fished...


So, this is in direct contradiction with the tasty nugget JamesT just posted where you are stating the EXACT area you were fishing on a local flow. That's called a double standard and it makes you..............look kind of foolish don't ya think? 

By the way, James, I just noticed the status under your username. That's brilliantly funny!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

danjaquino said:


> streamstalker, where did you find that picture?


I took that picture last year (The date stamp is incorrect.) on the Olentangy below Fifth Avenue. I've ruined two cameras since then and just bought a waterproof one with which I took this picture on the __________ today:









The guy was really cool, and, as you can see, so was his dog. He also gave me some great info. I struggled all day on the ____________ and only managed a few smallies. On an in-line spinner, I did hook a monster channel cat that had to go ten pounds. It took me about five minutes to tire him out. I grabbed the spinner right where I had it tied on (braid) and was an inch away from getting my thumb in his mouth when he bent out the hook and managed a quick release. 

Anyway, this guy told me what he was using and all of the fish he was catching and then proceeded to catch three beautiful smallies as I was loading my yak.

I think a lot of things are being said on this thread which need to be said. I cringed when someone posted something on here the other day on a creek that you can pee across in some places.

I'm trying to get better on posting tactics and lures, etc. I thought I made a good post on tactics the other day, and then Bubbagon asked me what the water was doing where I got my hits...oh yeah...that might be important.

As for my fishing, I can tell you that I stunk up the joint again today. I can't tell you what that guy told me because I didn't ask him if I had permission to share his info with the world.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

That is awesome!! That picture made me laugh out loud at work. I've sent it to many people and everyone loves it. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> Like Hulkamania, the Olentangy is on FIRE.
> 
> Went out last night threw some mepps inlines that I never really had much luck with on my local flows. It was only my 3rd time ever fishing the tangy. I was fishing just north of Mt.Air. Flows were low, but still tasty. Ended the day with a delicious mixed bag of Rock bass, one smallie, and two LM's.All caught tight to the current, near the surface.. If I could see my blade in the water, I would catch fish. Any deeper, and no fish...All fish were released. Only fished for about 2 hours in the early evening. Loved the smooth bottom, beats the hell out of tripping on boulders in the scioto.





crittergitter said:


> You could always counter with 3, 4 or 5 fishing reports from other waters such as the Olentangy, Big Walnut and such.





crittergitter said:


> So, this is in direct contradiction with the tasty nugget JamesT just posted where you are stating the EXACT area you were fishing on a local flow. That's called a double standard and it makes you..............look kind of foolish don't ya think?





Well Critter it kind of looks like someone already thought of your deep and impressive strategy to me.....

Kind of makes you wonder who looks foolish, Doesn't it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Well I wasn't going to do this but screw it here goes nothing....
> 
> I driver the river from 42 to Prospect about twice a week just doing recon and seeing who is around. Most of the cars I know and recognize because I have been fishing this place for 20 years, and have ran into the people at one time or another. Here are my findings in the last two weeks 9 cars with OGF stickers that I have never seen before. Not to mention countless cars that I have never seen before either. I stopped and talked to 4 or 5 guys just to say hi and see how they were doing. I asked them how they found the spot and they all said googles the scioto river read a couple forums and decided to head north. The amount of trash on the river has nearly doubled in the last two months from line to broken windows liver cans and the usual trash left by fisherman. While it may not be a member of OGF that did this I would bet a million dollars it was someone who saw the spots on this website.
> 
> ...


It's fun to quote others isn't it.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys are making me LMAO! I think before some of these guys begin to critique others in this tread it should be a requirement that you refine yourself! From the looks of all these great quotes, some guys cant figure out which side of the fence they are on from one day to the next.

I specially like the threats to bodily harm.....seriously.....

Keep this convo going, I'll need something to read tomorrow! OGF Jerry Springer!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Critter looks like I need to take a float down your beloved Darby throw a bunch of trash and line maybe some old tires and see if you get irratated. It was not my purpose to piss any of you off. Just to make you realize the responisibilies you have. If I have pissed anyone off I am not sorry. I could actually care less. 

Some of you guys just don't have a damn clue the effect you have. Just please use caution when giving info. 


"WIth that this will be last post I will ever make on this site" Dude removed his post guess I should have gone back and edited mine.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Shhhhh - Dude, let it go. Suck it up & be a man about it. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> well critter looks like i need to take a float down your beloved darby throw a bunch of trash and line maybe some old tires and see if you get irratated. It was not my purpose to piss any of you off. Just to make you realize the responisibilies you have. If i have pissed anyone off i am not sorry. I could actually care less.
> 
> Some of you guys just don't have a damn clue the effect you have. Just please use caution when giving info.
> 
> ...


hopefully this is your last post francis... Relax and enjoy life as you only have one of theym... Why don't you go to work for the state and get a bag to pick up some trash and stop worrying about who will fish your area of the scioto river. P.s. You better hope that you don't run into a short tempered person with cc and you act like this because they won't have your temper tantrems francis.. Lol and enjoy life :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Give me a break, your going way overboard here ohiohunter. This site is about fishing, not about your sudden meltdown and cussing the website and the mods out. Just talk about fishing and stop being a drama queen. If you want to be a drama queen there is a website called PEREZ HILTON....haha check it out, you might like...Please, lock this thread mods. It's way off the topic of fishing...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

But this thread should have been locked days ago...



acklac7 said:


> This site has been run by a great group of guys since its inception. Any change to the way this site is run (moderated) and I (along with a lot of other people) are out.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Originally Posted by acklac7
> This site has been run by a great group of guys since its inception. Any change to the way this site is run (moderated) and I (along with a lot of other people) are out.


You're dead on and that's another part of the reason I am out!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, I guess. I keep checking back to see what is going to be posted next.....
It is like a soap opera here.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, this is really it. This is my LAST, LAST post. Last one ever, ever.
No more after this one last post.

The ashtray, this paddle game and the remote control and the lamp and that's all I need. And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one - I need this. The paddle game, and the chair, and the remote control, and the matches, for sure. And this. And that's all I need. 
And my dog.
Well maybe I don't need my dog.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> *Now I am just pissing people off for the fun of it*.



And this is productive how? Just curious, but if we're here to talk about fishing techniques and such, how does this accomplish any of that. As well it takes away any validity to your original argument. Just my 2 cents.

-Thomas


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

First off, i want to apoligize for not getting here sooner. This has gotten way out of line. Bashing the site and mods and using that kind of language will never cut it here or hopefully any other family FISHING site. Please, always be civil and never let someone push you to act like they do. Going to close this thread but hope that some of you guys see this before it's totally removed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Chaunc for getting this one shut down.

I also would like to add that one member in this thread who stated that he was never going to post again got his wish granted.

He went way over the line and that type of behaviour has never been and will not be tolerated now or in the future.

Many of you that participated were also pushing the limit a little too hard. I know it tough when you are dealing with some of these guys but you have to let it go, it just isn't worth it

PLEASE get back to fishing, if you just want to pick fights and complain, go talk to your wives, or for some of you that aren't old enough, your girlfriends.

Thanks,
Kim


----------

